# Trading in my Ranger Cayman 184 for a Microskiff?!



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello all,

New to the site and I have been reading threads on here for some time!  I wanted to get some opinions on my current thinking.  I currently have 2000 Ranger Cayman 184 w/ 2001 Mercury 150 XR6.  I have only had this boat for a couple years, and absolutely love the boat!  What I don't love is the fact that it is so heavy and big.  I like having the deck space, but the overall size of the boat is just a problem.  I live in a townhome with a two car garage and the boat does not fit!  I keep it at my brother-inlaw's house in his garage(diagonally, still a tight fit).  With it being there and so hard to get in and out, I am realistically only fishing it once or so a month.  I am looking at selling it and then having a new boat built.  My top two choices(so far) are the Bohemian 17 and the Ankona Copperhead.  I'm leaning towards the Copperhead, mainly because of the price.  Either of these boats will fit fine in my garage.  All that chatter to ask, am I crazy for thinking about this?!  Am I going to be able to fish from either of these boats happily after fishing from the Cayman?  

Also - I fish 60% Indian River area and 40% West Lake Toho.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

if it was the 164 cayman i would do it but yeah your right that is a big boat right now im trying to get a bigger boat for redfish tournaments and nearshore cobia tarpon and bulls reds and the shadowcast cant do those but it does the skinny water and creek fishing better then any other boat I have been on Love the boat for that


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Any chance that adding a hinged trailer coupler would give you the room to fit the boat in more easily?

http://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Coupler/Fulton/FHDPW340300.html


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

It has a removable tongue on it now... While it does make it easier to put it my brother inlaw's garage, it still will not fit in mine with the tongue removed.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Work out another storage solution. You will not be happy with a smaller boat once back on the water. A foot is allot in a boat.


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is funny to me I have a 184 cayman and a copper head and am looking at selling both of them the cayman stays outside burns a lot of fuel is a huge platform to fish from I never use it unless I'm live baiting or fishing off the beaches or rough inlets the copperhead is a fly fishing machine inshore skiff it is used way more than the cayman sips fuel gets super shallow and is a joy to fish from I want to bridge the gap so I don't have two to maintain that is the reason of my decision


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Red Ripper,

If you take out the rough waters factor, how do the two compare as far as fishability? 
The sad part about it, I have never even had the Ranger off the beaches or anything like that... I'm more into mangrove islands, flats and lakes. Thats why I am thinking the Copperhead, also of course it will fit straight into my garage! I know they are two totally different boats, but you are actually probably the best person to ask about this. My biggest concern is stability... I feel like I can jump up and down on the side of my Ranger, and I'm thinking the Copperhead won't even compare. I know that the best thing for me to do is wet test the Copperhead, and I am in the process of setting that up with Erin and Mel. 

Thanks!


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

i can probably answer that question better than anyone on here, there is ABSOLUTELY NO WAY YOU WILL BE HAPPY , i tried it myself with a gheenoe, and needless to say, very, very disappointed, if , anything and i do mean anything , is better than a gheenoe, i have a ranger like yours and love it , also have a pelican bass raider from academy for super small places, ,super stable, dont make an expensive mistake,it is possible that the copperhead could be a good compromise however, i have never been in one, but many similar boats, but if you like room, storage stability, multi species, stay with ranger , but im sure many will disagree, but thats the great beauty of america


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anybody with a Gen 2 Copperhead guide in the Cocoa area?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Do you have a family, kids dog wife?
Downsising imo only works well if say you move from the panhandle to mosquito lagoon. Where flats fishing is much better. Your going to find yourself trying to run thru chop that would have been no problem in the ranger, and getting soaked and pounded. In all reality an 18ft boat isnt big lol.
My recomendation is buy a bigger house with a bigger garage


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

If you're more interested in fishing backwaters and don't make a lot of super long runs I can't see where the ride would matter. Small skiffs like the copperhead are more than capable of traversing some pretty rough water, it's just not something I would want to do for long distances cause it's either gonna be slow going or bumpy take your pick. Also I disagree with the above post that there is absolutely no way you will be happy. This is ridiculous to make such a blanket statement. I don't care for gheenoes either because you can't walk around much but the stability is not much of an issue for me. You may very well find the smaller boat much more maneuverable and easy to maintain.


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

I have looked at the thought of getting a bigger house with a bigger garage, and will eventually... This would solve one issue with the Ranger, but we are planning on getting a house on the lake in the future, so we are saving for that. It will be down the road, though. Its just me and her, no kids, no dog. We will probably get a dog end of this year. I don't make long runs at all. Most of the areas I fish, I use my trolling motor more than anything, would like to start using a push pole. The longest I usually run it so far is actually West Lake Toho. I put in a canal and run out to the lake. I probably put 10 gallons of gas in the boat every 4th or 5th trip, hence I really dont run that much. Hearing you guys talk about why I need to keep the Ranger is actually making me think that a skiff is almost perfect for me, aside from the balance, thats something I'll have to try myself. I dont make long runs, I rarely fish when the weathers no good. I think my biggest issue is going to get my wife into a skiff and her like it. Keep your opinions coming... Thank you so far for the comments!

PS- Was supposed to go bass fishing after work today, can't my brother inlaw has to work late... So frustrating! Not mad at him... Cool guy, letting me occupy his whole garage with my boat at no cost. Just sucks!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Skiff; big boat; skiff; big boat...on and on...we have these issues as long as we fish and boat.  I've been up and down the ladder for many years. 

27 ft sailboat..oh no!..maybe I'd rather have a Sunfish that I can keep on my own shoreline and go whenever I want..

20 ft Gulf Coast (Bost.Whaler copy)..oh no; I hate to trailer that thing. 
14 ft Carolina Skiff...too small for my big butt....  and on and on..

V hull; semi V hull; flat bottom hull..For my size (250 lbs) a flat bottom is far more stable than the others.

After twenty or more boats over 50 + years...right now I have a 16 ft Carolina Skiff  (wet in a big blow but stable and OK for me 95% of the time I go out)..and two kayaks, (one with a trolling motor on it.)

The "fleet" is as small as it has been in many, many years.

If I were you....I'd call upon the members here and ask to go on as many rides.... in as many skiffs... that can fit into your garage.  

Pay for the gas and lunch and see what you REALLY like.  These guys are pretty friendly and almost everyone wants to show off their own boat. Don't be afraid to ask. That is what groups like this are good at.

I still haven't figured it out.. 

regards, Rich (age 73)


----------



## dan_pereira (Apr 15, 2013)

Red Ripper: What are you considering as a boat to bridge the gab? This is a very interesting subject for me.

Thanks


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

16 egret, next question


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

So who wants to take me out on a test ride?! I've been looking at the Bohemian 17 and Copperhead... Any other suggestions and people that have those suggested boats that are willing to take me out?


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

> 16 egret, next question


now thats what im talking about!


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Trout...

I see that you asked, and no one responded.  That might be because the thread is now "old" ... in the sense that many people started reading it, and then, as time went on, fewer and fewer guys read the older threads. Only the prior contributors look at older threads, it seems.

I'd start a new thread...entitled something like   ...Need a trial run on your skiff..

Then, explain what's going on and ask if anyone in your area has a 16/17 foot ( or whatever_ size )  skiff that you could take a quick run on.  That you will pay for gas  etc. 

Your location is important, obviously. you might want to put it into your profile, and you might want to check if there are any local groups that cover your are.

If you were here in TX I have no doubt that a number of guys would be glad to accommodate.

regards, Rich


----------



## c0rvtte73 (Apr 15, 2013)

Rich, 

Thanks... Will do!


----------

